# Hot night with the gills!



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

SIX Fish Ohio for the evening and one just a hair shy!

I planned on fishing somewhere but made my choice last minute and sure happy with my pick. Within my first 10 casts I had 4 bluegill in the bucket 7.5" to 8". Only fished from 8:00 to 9:15. The Golden Hour.... and a quarter. Fish were feeding on bugs all over the lake. A waxie on a hairjig did the trick at first but switched to just a plain jig and redworm just before it got too dark to see and ended with my last 4 fish all over 9"! Pretty fun to have the drag screaming on an ultralight.




































SIX Fish Ohio!










I actually brought home 21 but these were the brutes out of the bunch. Mix of bigger males I caught shallow and the fat egg filled females were out deeper.










Big fish measured just a hair over 10".










Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

I'd probably target panfish more if I could figure out how to catch ones like that! All I ever get are dinks.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

AtticaFish said:


> SIX Fish Ohio for the evening and one just a hair shy!
> 
> I planned on fishing somewhere but made my choice last minute and sure happy with my pick. Within my first 10 casts I had 4 bluegill in the bucket 7.5" to 8". Only fished from 8:00 to 9:15. The Golden Hour.... and a quarter. Fish were feeding on bugs all over the lake. A waxie on a hairjig did the trick at first but switched to just a plain jig and redworm just before it got too dark to see and ended with my last 4 fish all over 9"! Pretty fun to have the drag screaming on an ultralight.
> 
> ...



Nice bunch of gills you have there. I was wondering when I look at your pictures, are you bleeding your gills before you head home? That Dortmunder Gold is pretty good too!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

@Bprice1031 - Yes, i do bleed out my bluegill. Pretty much any fish i bleed anymore. Don't have near the bloody mess on the table while cleaning.

It had been a while since i've had the Dortmunder and yes it is a good smooth one for sure. Quite a change from the bite of my usual IPA's.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

At first glance, I thought the title of this thread was "Hot night with the girls" (which piqued my interested substantially). Although i was met with some disapointment when i found out this thread was about fishing instead, these fish are still all pretty sweet. Nice work. 10" pannies are few and far between for me. Looked fun.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Dortmunder Gold is one of my all time favorites. Nice 'gills Attica!


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

That’s a nice mess of gills. Just what body of water did you catch them at?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

@jeff rod builder - This was at a small public city water reservoir and I was the only one fishing..... Hopefully keep it that way.  Pretty deep and clear water. Used to do great here with crappie but they seem to have disappeared. Could see some big bass swimming around along with the occasional GIANT carp pass by. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

I understand I’ve been lookin for years for a place that has gills like what ur catching


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice Fish !! Must be sweet to have a res with a flat rock area like that !


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Wife fixed some up tonight using a Long John's Silver knock off recipe. Ended up finishing off her margarita in the cactus cup. 




























Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Good looking gills. I love the colors.


----------



## Reel em In 2 (Feb 7, 2021)

AtticaFish said:


> SIX Fish Ohio for the evening and one just a hair shy!
> 
> I planned on fishing somewhere but made my choice last minute and sure happy with my pick. Within my first 10 casts I had 4 bluegill in the bucket 7.5" to 8". Only fished from 8:00 to 9:15. The Golden Hour.... and a quarter. Fish were feeding on bugs all over the lake. A waxie on a hairjig did the trick at first but switched to just a plain jig and redworm just before it got too dark to see and ended with my last 4 fish all over 9"! Pretty fun to have the drag screaming on an ultralight.
> 
> ...


Nice gills.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Different day... different reservoir... different grade of fish. Still a great average of bluegill though at easily 8" with one coming pretty close to 9". Also a nice rockbass in the mix. This is a deeper well known crappie spot and I finally did catch a small crappie tonight... first of the year for me from this location. There was another family fishing down the bank from me and think I saw them catch what looked like a really good size one right when it started getting too dark to see. The shad are spawning and it was non-stop splashing all along the entire shore. Crazy bio-mass of fish considering the size of this reservoir. I took a video on my phone but not sure I can upload it. Another absolutely BEAUTIFUL Ohio evening with a near full moon overhead. 



















Most fish were caught with either a whole red worm or half a night crawler threaded on a small 1/32 jig head pegged 2 to 3 feet under a float. Lots of fish on the surface out away from shore. I even brought along my fly rod but couldn't get them to hit a dry fly. They would come up but snub my offering every time. Ultra clear water can make it tough I guess. Im not that subtle with my buggy whip presentation. I need to tie up some deer hair poppers or something else I spose.










Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Had to do it. Joined a local pay lake. Feels like cheating but at least catching something.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Sometimes you just have to do what you have to do! Looks like a fine meal to me.

I would sure think there has to be some decent fishing over your way @ress. I'm traveling about a half an hour at most and have hit up pretty much every public lake at different times of the year to figure out when the fish start up at different spots. I also get reminders on my phone now from Google Photos that go back a year or 2 years from a specific date and show where i was. That helps a LOT to get your timing down and interesting to compare year to year. I've seen bluegill making beds now in some shallow lakes but think they are just staging in the deep water i was fishing last night. I have another deep lake i need to go check out right now because i know a spot where the big gills stage to spawn and the walleye mingle right as the sun goes down. Thread a half or whole nightcrawler on a light jig and you can catch either on back to back casts. Can make for some interesting fights when you hook into a walleye on an ultra-light and 4lb line.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I know some do ok at the local reservoirs at certain times. I have tried a couple other near by places. Have seen pics of nice catches. Being 62 I've lost my ability to walk those rocks like I use to be able to especially when getting dark. I'll have to try the jig/worm thing. I just do slip bobber split shot and snell hook.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

@ress - I do understand about those rocks.... I'm in my mid-40's now and have taken a few spills over the years. Went down a couple months ago and my knee was sore for several weeks. Sure don't bounce like i used to. Wife just shakes her head at me when i tell her i almost went swimming.

I was just looking at Findlay #1 on Google Maps..... is there weed growth up around the boat ramp and pump? I would think that area would hold some fish if so. With the ramp and small dock there, might make it easier to fish at dusk. Throwing a small jig with a half or whole worm works really good on the clear water lakes i fish. Just cast out and count down and then slow reel and twitch it back in. It looks comical to have a 4" piece of worm hanging off a little 1/32 or 1/16 jig but i promise you it does work. You will go through the worms though.... might be a good idea if i get out tonight and pluck some with the rain we are getting right now.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Good tip. Yes there are weeds around that area you disscribed . Have you ever tried a plastic worm rigged with hooks and a tiny spinner in front? I have several of those from years ago. Just thinking a worm on a tiny jig head would rip off casting. Certainly will try it though.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Im with you Attica. I wrenched my back 3 weeks ago and it still isnt right. There is no bounceback anymore. Even the smallest strain is like a month to recover, very depressing right after you do it and you know what you are in for.....


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

AtticaFish said:


> @ress - I do understand about those rocks.... I'm in my mid-40's now and have taken a few spills over the years. Went down a couple months ago and my knee was sore for several weeks. Sure don't bounce like i used to. Wife just shakes her head at me when i tell her i almost went swimming.
> 
> I was just looking at Findlay #1 on Google Maps..... is there weed growth up around the boat ramp and pump? I would think that area would hold some fish if so. With the ramp and small dock there, might make it easier to fish at dusk. Throwing a small jig with a half or whole worm works really good on the clear water lakes i fish. Just cast out and count down and then slow reel and twitch it back in. It looks comical to have a 4" piece of worm hanging off a little 1/32 or 1/16 jig but i promise you it does work. You will go through the worms though.... might be a good idea if i get out tonight and pluck some with the rain we are getting right now.


I do understand about those rocks.... I'm in my mid-40's now and have taken a few spills over the years. Went down a couple months ago and my knee was sore for several weeks. Sure don't bounce like i used to. 
get yourself Corkers with carbide studs ,to put over your boots or waiders,they work perfect on any slipiery rocks,will not slip 1/4",solid grip.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

It's more about stepping on rocks that move for me. Most are bowling ball size like typical rip rap. About 12 years ago now I fell between two larger rocks that were about the size of a kitchen chair. Busted my knee open but wiped it off with my fishing rag and casted out again. Next day my leg was on fire! Cellulitis was spreading through my leg. Now that I've had it I have to be careful because once you get it your likely to get again and again which I have done. Think the biggest issue is stepping on rocks that move. Ankles and balance have changed after turning 60.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

ress said:


> It's more about stepping on rocks that move for me. Most are bowling ball size like typical rip rap. About 12 years ago now I fell between two larger rocks that were about the size of a kitchen chair. Busted my knee open but wiped it off with my fishing rag and casted out again. Next day my leg was on fire! Cellulitis was spreading through my leg. Now that I've had it I have to be careful because once you get it your likely to get again and again which I have done. Think the biggest issue is stepping on rocks that move. Ankles and balance have changed after turning 60.


i fished big rocks 60' down 45 degre then started rain.i just put rain gear on,after i was done i could not clime the rocks up,where you step your feet were sliding down,i had tuf time to clime up i had to wedge feet betwen rocks.that was my reason why i picked corkers,it is big defrence,now i can step on any rock.loosing balance is worst when you start sliding on rock,it is hard to control with out faling down.now i have 0 problem with balance on any rocks.now i put the fish in bucket on net handle over sholder,fishing bag over sholder and 2 rods clinch to net handle,right hand free for balance and i clime the rocks in 2 minutes with no problem in clime or balance.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I use studded wader boots in the Maumee. Its an all rock bottom of shale and limestone that gets slicker than goose crap. The boots work great I quit wearing old tennis shoes. Have to buy neoprene socks or booties


----------

